# Which treat do you use for training?



## panpan (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello 

I am looking to buy some healthy and delicious treats for training my new puppy (toy poodle). But I realize that there are a lot of treats and I don't know which one I should purchase.

I was thinking of:

Bil-Jac Little Jacs 
Cloud Star 
Zuke's Mini Natural (*apparently, it has been sold to Purina, so I'm skeptical*)
Natural Balance Treats 

I'd appreciate knowing which treat you feed your dogs for training, or any experience you've had with some of these brands. Or, what brands/flavors your dogs love!

Thank you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I use the Cloud Star Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits for Molly, and she only gets them when we are 'working' so they have become our 'high value' treat!!! She will do anything for her Buddy Biscuit!!!! LOL! For general treats I make my own......


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

At class I use cheese and either hotdog or left over meat of some type (for the high value treat). I have also used Natural Balance Food rolls cut in chunks, freeze dried lamb lung (going to use this more now, they worked great) and other small freeze dried types. I also tried baking Stellas canned food once into little biscuits. She liked them but not really liked them.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I use Zukes for high value treats. I use regular kibble for most of the time. So in class I'd use a mix of Zukes and kibble. 

My not-a-poodle is highly allergic to chicken and mildly allergic to most other proteins so I only feed fish or no meat treats and food. It really limits you. 

Both my girls seem to not really care what exactly the treat is. They work just as well for a piece of kibble as for a high value treat.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I use Polka Dog Cod Skins and Orijen Treats in different favors. We're on Alberta Lamb at the moment with Orijen. I crumble the Orijen and break the cod skins into mini treats and sometimes Buck gets dust and he's still happy.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have had problems with almost all commercial treats. Since I just started taking Dakota to class, I started making my own. I take extra lean ground turkey, kneed it well. Then form it into flat patties and cook it in the oven, turning once. I then put cooked patties in refrigerator to get cold. Later I use a sharp knife to cut the turkey into cubes.

I freeze most of the patties and take out and defrost them when needed.

These turkey cubes are very low fat, can be cut very small, have no chemicals or artificial anything, are soft so the dog can eat quickly without choking. When going to class I take a small bag of turkey cubes and a small bag of zukes as backup in case I run out of turkey.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My girl can't have a lot of protein, so for high value occasional treats she gets yogurt drops made by Gerber for human babies. I cut each drop into smaller pieces. She loves them but I keep them limited.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For a puppy just use a portion of the daily kibble. Javelin thinks it is a fabulous treat! If you need a high value treat for extra distractions use Zuke's minis broken in half for a toy. Watch how many calories your treats add if you use things other than kibble!

Even Lily will happily take kibble as a reward. For her and Peeves though I do make "turkey brownies" for extra hard things.


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

When Jasper is in class, I mix cut up hot dog and leftover chicken in a bag as a high value reward. For training at home, though, I like to use different things such as Cloud Star grain free peanut butter soft treats, freeze dried fish, chicken, or lamb, or occasionally a small cut up carrot (he loves these). Unfortunately, Jasper has never viewed kibble as a treat, but eats it at his mealtimes.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I actually put kibble in my left pocket every morning and treat Dakota for doing things around the house with kibble, but on walks and in class I needed a higher value treat. Thus I make turkey cubes for training in areas of distractions.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

For Poppy anything will work - I've used commercial treats chopped small, home made treats, human food, Primula cheese in a tube, green beans, or just praise and a silly game. Sophy takes a bit more motivating, but she sailed through her CGC on the promise of chicken. She can't eat turkey, but any other real meat is high value, and chicken is the best of all. She also loves egg noodles, but they are a bit difficult to carry around in a pocket!

I would try one brand that is high-quality, suitable for puppies, fits your budget and can be cut into very small pieces, and see how your puppy likes them - or just use kibble, as Lily suggests.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Puppies tend not to know much about the possibilities of anything other than kibble, so why not stick with it until things are too distracting. It helps them value their regular diet.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

I actually JUST bought one of those D von Pattens Natural Food Rolls that I'm going to cut up into little treat sized portions. 
According to a previous PF post it's like "cocaine for dogs" lol. It was on sale for 6 bucks for 2.5lbs I really like the ingredients & nutritional values listed. I need a go to high reward treat for Gix... he's obsessed with ice... but that's not very portable for training!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I simmer chicken gizzards in water for about 20-25 minutes, drain, cool, cut into tiny pieces with kitchen shears, and freeze in a plastic container. It's easy to take out and defrost just what I need for a training session. The dogs love them. 

The trainers I've worked with use hot dogs, and I've given tiny pieces on occasion, but I don't eat hot dogs myself, and I don't like to give them to the dogs.


----------



## panpan (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone!

I couldn't reply right away - what a week! - so I apologize. But thank you so much for all the suggestions!!

I haven't decided which one to buy yet, but I might actually just use the puppy's food as the treat. If the puppy isn't so motivated though, then I will try kibbles or maybe Natural Food Rolls or some Orijen treats. I will see how it goes.

Thank you so much for helping me out!


----------

